# Sticky  Titles: Homemade VS. Abandoned - contact your state's department of motor vehicles



## impatient

You can print the "Inspection for Other Than Homemade Boat" by clicking on the file attachment below. 


I cant find it. Can you give me a more direct link.


----------



## Brett

The quoted information came from myflorida.com
The link you want is at the bottom of the answer section.

http://myflorida.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/myflorida.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=2473&p_created=1171038904&p_sid=ClHidBRj&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_srch=1&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9MzI1LDMyNSZwX3Byb2RzPTAmcF9jYXRzPTAmcF9wdj0mcF9jdj0mcF9wYWdlPTEmcF9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD1CdWlsZGluZyBhIGJvYXQgYW5kIGdldHRpbmcgaXQgcmVnaXN0ZXJlZCBhbmQgdGl0bGVk&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## Andrewp

Having just gone through this process, I thought I could share a few things (at least for Florida) ....

Here's what you will need when you go to the Tag agency to register your boat:

1. Form HMV 82040 (that's what I used) or 82041 (application for certificate of title)

2. Form HSMV 87002 (vessel statement of builder)

3. Copy of all (or most) of your receipts from materials used to build your boat. You MUST have this, so important to keep these during your build process.

4. IF YOUR BOAT IS OVER 16 FEET: you must call FWC and have them inspect your boat in order to obtain a Certificate of Inspection, which must also be presented with the above forms and documentation. Obviously, you have to do the FWC inspection first before going to the Tag agency.


A couple of observations .......... regarding recepts, as long as you have most of them, you are fine. This is the only way the State knows that you build from scratch. I had plans, pictures of the buidl etc -- none needed. Just the receipts. And copies are fine -- spread out a bunch of them on a 8 1/2 by 11 sheet of paper and copy. That's what they did with all the orginals I haded over to them in-mass .... 

As for your boat being 16 foot or more ...... not that I'm saying you could fib, but the tag agency really didn't seem to care. I'm trying to figure out who would know (or care) -- would a FWC or Marine Patrol have some way of knowing if your boat was 15'6" or 16' 6"??

I got to make up my own Vessell ID -- I'm thinking that maybe if the FWC does the inspection, that's one of the things that they do when giving you the Certificate of Inspection.

Hope this helps .....

AP


----------



## Nevek

Does anyone know the rules about selling a boat thats clearly not homemade with a homemade title? I bought a boat mostly for the engine. The boat was a POS but the motor is decent and the plan is to take the motor off and put it on my Whaler. Basically the guy said the boat was ready for a sea trial after 20 minutes of trailer maintenance. Well after I made the 3 hour drive it turn out that those 20 minutes of maintenance was really 3 hours of replacing both leaf springs and a bunch of other parts. By then it was 11:30 pm and the motor ran great in the driveway so I decided to take the risk and buy it. The guy signed the title and I went on my way home. It wasn't until the next day that I actually looked at the title and its titled under a homemade boat. I didn't care originally because I planned on getting rid of the boat anyways once I took the motor off but this guy isn't keeping his end of the deal. He was supposed to send me a bunch of random things plus I found out later he lied about a couple things about the motor. Is there anything I can do since he sold me a boat thats not homemade with a homemade title?


----------



## DuckNut

There are a couple things you can do but you need to decide what it is you want to accomplish. 

If you bought the three items for the motor and the price you paid for all three are within reason for the price of the motor alone - does it really matter. If your plan was to get rid of the boat then haul it to the dump.

If you paid three times what the motor is worth and he is not following through then you may have recourse but you have to be able to prove that he is the one that titled the boat as homemade and the entire value of the transaction has to fall within certain limts unless you have a written contract.

Chalk it up as a life's lesson and next time you make deal for items - get them all at the time of the transaction. Sometimes buyers remorse is tought to swallow.


----------



## cutrunner

Ive been in those situations.. Really suck! I learned sometimes its easier to count your losses.. Youll learn and youll never do it again.. Hopefuly. Lets see a pic of this boat!, im curious


----------



## noeettica

A decent boat is expensive 

I have purchased some not so decent boats Taken buddies to buy some not so decent boats , I took them aside and said don't do it .... They did it anyway LOL

Stand back and take a deep breath the guy that sold that to may have really needed the money if he didn't then he is an AZZ !

Let it go at least it was not too much and you learned from it ;-)


----------



## Nevek

> There are a couple things you can do but you need to decide what it is you want to accomplish.
> 
> If you bought the three items for the motor and the price you paid for all three are within reason for the price of the motor alone - does it really matter.  If your plan was to get rid of the boat then haul it to the dump.
> 
> If you paid three times what the motor is worth and he is not following through then you may have recourse but you have to be able to prove that he is the one that titled the boat as homemade and the entire value of the transaction has to fall within certain limts unless you have a written contract.
> 
> Chalk it up as a life's lesson and next time you make deal for items - get them all at the time of the transaction.  Sometimes buyers remorse is tought to swallow.


The motor he sold me is having some kind of fuel issue that I can't quite figure out yet. May need to have injectors cleaned or a new fuel pump. The other issue is he was supposed to send me a spare key and all the documentation for the motor including maintenance and things like that. That I would really like just so I know what needs to be done and to show the next guy whenever I sell it. Ill get pics up soon. It doesn't look as bad now that I de-hill billyed it.


----------



## DuckNut

Sounds like you are now a content owner. 

Congrats on the new ride


----------

